# arm pitts LOL - wierd question.



## HapaDynazty (May 19, 2006)

i have dark body hair and so when i shave my armpitts they always look dirty no matter how much i shave them .. AND on top of that my skin is sensitive so i get red bumps.

how can i make my nasty pitts look better before the warm weather - jeeze does anyone else have this problem LOL


----------



## SChotgurrl (May 19, 2006)

Have you tried depilitory creams? Armpits can be a bit sensitive but the skin is a different texture than your arms or legs (duh, lol) I just slather a bit on (not too too thin of a layer) and leave it on for 2-3 minutes....when the hair looks wavy that's when it's ready to be rinsed off...since depil. creams dissolve the hair, you shouldn't really be able to see it like when you do with shaving (since shaving just cuts it off where the hair meets the skin)....anyway I dunno if you wanna try this, but I HTH! If you're worried about sensitive skin/bumps, I use the bikini cream from Nair on my pits (it's the vanilla scented one), or you can try the creams that are for sensitive skin


----------



## Wattage (May 19, 2006)

LOL - your title made me laugh!!

I have the EXACT same problem! I am very fair skinned and have the red bumps. This is what I have done to cure it:

1. I don't change my razor head every 4 - 5 shaves as recommended. For some reason, sharper razors make it worse for me.
2. I use a loofah on my pitts everyday (oh the imagery...)
3. I use a moisturizing deoderant (Dove)
4. I don't shave them everday, maybe 2x/week
5. I always loofah well before shaving, and the days following.
6. I buy special shaving cream, (super thick and moisturizing) for my underarms and bikini area.

Really, I think the secret is the loofah! I used to have such painful razor burn but this really, really helped. 

Give it a whirl! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




HTH!


----------



## Spenser (May 19, 2006)

I have monster armpits, and would probably just let them get hairy if I didn't prefer them to be smooth.

The only thing that works for me is to wax or epilate the suckers out.  I do it myself with a little gizmo every coupla weeks.  I just recently was lured by the razor and am paying for it with ingrowns, razor burn, you name it.

I have to warn you that the first time is...memorable.  Drops of blood from every hair and then soreness for a few days.  After that it doesn't hurt, and is completely worth the initial misery.  I'd suggest going to a professional waxer the first time.


----------



## NutMeg (May 19, 2006)

I wax all the time. It just can't be beat for the absolutely hairless look it gives. I've tried alot of different hair removal methods and this is the best. However I have just bleached my bodily hair because I have to go through 'til next friday without waxing, and the bleaching works pretty well. You can't even tell that I have hair. Pretty cool.


----------



## jess98765 (May 19, 2006)

i've been considering waxing for a while now..... but how long do you gotta wait for the hair to grow back (how long the hair has to be) before you wax again?? cos if you gotta wait till its about a cm or so, then won't that be really ewwhhh?? (hehe, sorry didn't know what to say there...)


----------



## Arella (May 19, 2006)

I wax also, and the recommended time in between waxes is three weeks for underarms and four weeks or more for legs. It's annoying, but I rarely wear tops without sleeves so it's not a huge deal for me. My underarm hair has also gotten a lot finer since I started waxing, which means less irritation also.


----------



## Lalli (May 19, 2006)

I wax mine, shaving irritates my skin and my hair under my arms n legs has become alot finer


----------



## stacey (May 19, 2006)

how was the first time you waxed your pits? i've been wanting to try it but heard it really hurts. 

i've had a brazilian.. and that area is sensitive too. but how does it compare?


----------



## Arella (May 20, 2006)

I've never had a Brazilian because I'm too much of a wuss, but armpits wasn't too bad. One side is always worse than the other, but it gets better. It also depends on who's doing it, and how many times they like to go over it (although after a while it goes numb anyway).


----------



## Jessica81 (Oct 2, 2006)

Before I started laser hair removal I waxed both my underarms and bikini area.  Yeah the armpits hurt, but a few seconds of pain is worth it.  

I know they say its best to quit shaving and only wax, but I never did.  I always shaved my armpits in-between waxes.  It would be easier to shave for a few months, then I would wait, wax, ouch, few days of hair free, shave again . . . then back to waxing.

Personally I'm a huge fan of the laser treatments.  I haven't shaved my underarms in a couple weeks and they are still smooth. =)  And its the first time they don't have some kind of ingrown, redness, irritation.  If you want to see pics of my underarms before and after laser visit: http://www.laserhairremovaljournal.com/


----------



## sewpunk (Oct 2, 2006)

I've waxed my pits a few times.... it always left a few straglers though which I'd end up tweezing... I found the whole thing to be a PITA.... although in a perfect world I would wax them regularly... it's not painful IMO.


----------

